# Schnabel-Fournier Beethoven



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Just finished listening to Schnabel and Fournier play Beethoven's Op. 69 sonata. A _wonderful_ performance. The recording is from 1947, but the recorded sound is pretty darn good. I downloaded it from this site:

http://themusicparlour.blogspot.com/

The site is UK based, I think, and its owner is somewhat a 'character', even for a Brit of a certain age. He seems to have a _special_ relationship with Andrew Rose, for instance.

I really don't understand how to navigate the place, sort of stumbled upon this Beethoven. Wandered by some other interesting material to get there.

Try it, you might like it.

[disclaimer: I have no connections with the site or its owner; I suspect that we wouldn't even get along.]


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Just finished listening to Schnabel and Fournier play Beethoven's Op. 69 sonata. A _wonderful_ performance. The recording is from 1947, but the recorded sound is pretty darn good.


As good (IMO) and in excellent stereo sound is the Gulda/Fournier set, still available and not costly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Just finished listening to Schnabel and Fournier play Beethoven's Op. 69 sonata. A _wonderful_ performance. The recording is from 1947, but the recorded sound is pretty darn good.


I'll tell you something, that Fournier is one slick operator! His tone is just so even, seamless ... 
Also good (in my far from humble opinion) for the Beethoven Op. 69 is Fournier's 1964 recording with Jean Fonda.
I am also darn fond of the Bilson & Bylsma combo, and reserve near-religious fervour for the du Pré & Barenboim.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

KenOC said:


> As good (IMO) and in excellent stereo sound is the Gulda/Fournier set, still available and not costly.


That _is_ good; but the spark is not as bright.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the version of the sonatas with Kempff. Pretty good as well. Recorded live.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I´ve got that Schnabel/Fournier too on the TIM budget label (though it says 1948, probably wrong) & will give it a spin one of these days.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> I´ve got that Schnabel/Fournier too on the TIM budget label (though it says 1948, probably wrong) & will give it a spin one of these days.


The info at the _music parlour_ link includes the recording dates for the set:

" Recorded: 1: 23 June 1948 ~ 2: 24 June 1948 ~ 
3: 6/7 June 1947 (HMV DB.6464-6) ~ 4: 10/12 June 1947 (HMV DB.9555-6) ~ 5: 21/22 June 1948 (HMV DB.6829-31"


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Another very good set is Perényi/Schiff. Don't think this one is very well known. Schiff's piano playing really shines.


----------



## Ewout (Apr 6, 2013)

*Arrau*



Hilltroll72 said:


> Just finished listening to Schnabel and Fournier play Beethoven's Op. 69 sonata. A _wonderful_ performance. The recording is from 1947, but the recorded sound is pretty darn good. I downloaded it from this site:
> 
> http://themusicparlour.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


I am sorry but i do not know how to make a general post. Could you possibly help me with this?

I am an Arrau collector from Holland and i was wondering if any of you could possibly help me to find unreleased Arrau recordings. Eighte made in hall or from radio broadcasts?

Many thaks in advance!

Ewout


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ewout said:


> I am sorry but i do not know how to make a general post. Could you possibly help me with this?
> 
> I am an Arrau collector from Holland and i was wondering if any of you could possibly help me to find unreleased Arrau recordings. Eighte made in hall or from radio broadcasts?
> 
> ...


1) Click on the 'Forum' button near the top of the page.

2) Choose 'Recorded Music and Publications". That will bring you back to this forum, but one step up in the 'menu'.

3) Click on 'Start New Thread'.

Now you can create a thread for your purpose. You could make the subject "Finding Unreleased Arrau Recordings".

Good luck with your quest; I have no information useful to you.


----------



## Ewout (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you very much!
Ewout


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ewout said:


> Thank you very much!
> Ewout


You are welcome. I am practicing for the day I am made a Super Moderator.


----------

